

The Pope is not fooling anyone on  Twitter - sonabinu
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2413253,00.asp

======
byoung2
* The biggest offender is Obama. This guy hasn't got time for this nonsense. I can just imagine him saying, "excuse me, Prime Minister, I need to tweet my concerns about the Farm Bill."*

Obama is transparent about this. The tweets he writes personally are signed
"-bo". The rest are written by staffers.

